# Training Assignment - SALUTE Report



## Irishjaeger (Aug 18, 2011)

A SALUTE Report is a quick easy way to remember what needs to be noted down when contact is made with people other than your team/group/family etc.

SALUTE stands for:

*S - Size* How many personnel are there?
*A - Activity* What are they doing?
*L - Location* Where are they?
*U - Unit/Uniform* Are they wearing a uniform? What type of clothing/patches etc are visible if any?
*T - Time* How long have they been in sight? How long ago did you see them?
*E - Equipment* What are they carrying?

Scenario - Give a SALUTE report on 3 individuals spotted near your home, retreat, work, etc during a natural disaster. Try and be specific to YOUR local situation, and try not to be too outlandish.

This exercise is strictly to get people comfortable with the format of a SALUTE Report.


----------



## Irishjaeger (Aug 18, 2011)

As an example -

*Size - 3 individuals: 2 Male, 1 Female.*
*Activity - Digging through trash.*
*Location - Approx 50 meters to the north of my fenceline.*
*Unit/Uniform - No distinctive patches or uniform appearance, clothes are well-worn.*
*Time - Spotted approx 4 minutes ago. It is currently 1304L*
*Equipment - Male A: Backpack and Baseball Bat, Male B:Backpack with compass lanyarded to it + Tire Iron, Female - Backpack.*


----------



## UKarmr (Jul 25, 2011)

We use something similar, in either a contact or sighting report
When
Where
What
What
What

When- time
Where-6 or 8 fig grid
What- what it is 
What- what its doing
What- what you are doing about it

A good concise method of passing info


----------

